# FL GOP Passes Roadblock to Proposed ‘Assault Weapon’ Ban Petition Process



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...proposed-assault-weapon-ban-petition-process/


----------

